
Magic Leap First Livestream - pauldprice
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHf9CMRLVbk&index=0&t=39m34s
======
pauldprice
If you were at all skeptical about this technology, their first "Designing for
Spatial Computing" livestream will convince you to join the true believers.

~~~
dlahoda
Why?

